# Raleigh Classic 531c Tourer Refurb



## Gunk (13 May 2020)

Just picked this up this morning, late 1980's Classic 531 ST C usual huge frame! but a lovely bike. Campag record hubs, lots other nice upgraded stuff including front and rear pannier racks and Bluemells mudguards.

Just needs a deep clean and service.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 May 2020)

Classy bike: 531C and lovely paint - the lining on the seat tube is nice. Record hubs too!


----------



## dave r (13 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> Just picked this up this morning, late 1980's Classic 531 ST, usual huge frame! but a lovely bike. Campag record hubs, lots other nice upgraded stuff including front and rear pannier racks and Bluemells mudguards.
> 
> Just needs a deep clean and service.
> 
> ...




Thats nice.


----------



## Drago (13 May 2020)

I reckon it's c.1992-93. Lovely looking machine.


----------



## Gunk (13 May 2020)

Pulled the wheels off this afternoon and gave it a deep clean, under the dirt and grease it’s lovely. I’ve ordered a set of tyres and some bar tape, I’ve replaced both the brake cables, brake shoes are like new and the Weinmann centre pull brakes work perfectly. The previous owner fitted a brand new chain and Claris front mech.

The Jim Blackburn pannier racks are really high quality. I also love the Blumells Olympic mudguards, they responded well to some cutting paste.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 May 2020)

Raleigh produced some nice stuff among the clunkers and kids' bikes.


----------



## Gunk (14 May 2020)

I tackled the front wheel this morning, strangely they’re odd sizes, this one is the original 27” rim laced to an upgraded Record hub, the front also has a Record hub but with a Mavic 700c replacement rim 

These days most people just throw away a bent rim and buy a fresh set of wheels.

Before











And after
















I’m not going too mad with this, It’s clearly been really loved and well maintained in the past. I just want to bring it back to a good serviceable bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 May 2020)

That's a beauty!


----------



## Gunk (14 May 2020)

Fab Foodie said:


> That's a beauty!



It is bloody lovely, shame I’m only 5’7”. It’s a 64 cms frame


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> It is bloody lovely, shame I’m only 5’7”. It’s a 64 cms frame



I'm an inch shorter than you, so I've got no chance either.


----------



## FrankCrank (14 May 2020)

Another 5'7" here. Get yourself a Raleigh Twenty, or failing that a Kingpin, and you'll feel like a giant


----------



## Gunk (14 May 2020)

I gave the rim another quick clean and detailed around the brass nipples with wire wool. Although I’m waiting for tyres I popped the back wheel in, trued the wheel slightly, cleaned the chain, rear mech and free wheel. None of it needed setting up both front and rear mechs work perfectly.


----------



## AndyRM (14 May 2020)

Love the colour!


----------



## dave r (14 May 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> Another 5'7" here. Get yourself a Raleigh Twenty, or failing that a Kingpin, and you'll feel like a giant



I had a Kingpin when I was a lad, mid 1960's


----------



## DSK (14 May 2020)

Great to see these classics having new life breathed into them. I remember those levers on the downtube for gears.


----------



## EltonFrog (14 May 2020)

Oh my! I’ve just remembered! I had one of these about 1988. Should never have sold it.


----------



## Brads (14 May 2020)

What a lovely thing.

Bit giant though eh ? You'll be looking in bus windaes riding that thing along the road.

The upstairs one probably


----------



## rogerzilla (15 May 2020)

Even with 1970s bike sizing fashion, you'd need to be about 6'5" to comfortably ride that frame. I built up a fixie last year for a friend who is 6'3", using a 24" frame. The frame was immaculate, re-enamelled* and never built up. But there's not much of a market for anything so huge so it cost me £70, with parts thrown in that recouped more than half of that. This is the curse of the bicycle business. As Henry Ford said, make something people want, make it well, and *make it in one size*.

*until it got scuffed and scratched in the van after the Dunwich Dynamo...this always happens because the packers just don't care.


----------



## Duffy (15 May 2020)

That's a lovely bike, well done for taking it on despite needing blocks of wood for the pedals!


----------



## Landsurfer (15 May 2020)

I'm 6' 2" and all my 20 years of time trialling where on 24" 531 frames ... i have also ridden 25 inch Carlton pro am frames in an number of eroica events ... i don't find the frames overly large ... just shorter exposed seat pin and shorter stem as required ...


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

Front wheel all cleaned.


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

I put it all back together again this afternoon, I’m just waiting for a pair of tyres and some bar tape and it’s then ready to go to a new very lucky owner.

I cleaned up the chainwheels, cut back the paintwork and I think it looks fab, I’m going to resist doing any more to it as I really like it as it is.


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I'm 6' 2" and all my 20 years of time trialling where on 24" 531 frames ... i have also ridden 25 inch Carlton pro am frames in an number of eroica events ... i don't find the frames overly large ... just shorter exposed seat pin and shorter stem as required ...



I’ve just managed to ride around the close, it is humungous! It rides really well, everything works a treat, you could genuinely load it up and go off on a tour.

I can just ride it someone over 6’ would be fine on it. Such a pity it’s not smaller.


----------



## Landsurfer (15 May 2020)

Here's mine. Just finished , but i expect I'll put another layer of handlebar tape on ... black this time.
Wheels are 700c Decathlon, Vittoria 25mm tyres, FSA chainset, Shimano 105 derailleur, 8 speed friction gear changing ... the frame isn't as good as it looks,





the paint is chipped in places but i'd rather keep it original .... 24 inch frame all 531c double butted tubes ...internally inspected AFAP with endoscope then sprayed with silicone grease. New headset on the bench to be fitted when i get bored as the current one is fine to be honest but probably the oem fit. New cartridge BB and Shimano 520 pedals ...


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

That’s really nice, are you still using the original Weinmann brakes?


----------



## Landsurfer (15 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s really nice, are you still using the original Weinmann brakes?


Yes, just gave them a clean up and a bit of a polish ... modern brake shoes though ...


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

You should consider upgrading to Shimano RX100’s you can pick them up for £15 used. They’re dual pivot 105 quality and are a direct replacement, the fittings are exactly the same.


----------



## Landsurfer (15 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> You should consider upgrading to Shimano RX100’s you can pick them up for £15 used. They’re dual pivot 105 quality and are a direct replacement, the fittings are exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 522543


I've got a set of Shimano Exage brakes that need a clean up and possibly fitting ... I'm 6'2" ish and 115 kg so i need brakes that work ...


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 May 2020)

Lovely bike and a nice job cleaning it up. Bet you're gutted it's not your size!


----------



## Gunk (15 May 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> Lovely bike and a nice job cleaning it up. Bet you're gutted it's not your size!



I am, but I’ve already got three five bikes so I don’t really need another, plus I’m not really into touring. But it really is a lovely thing, the nicest bike I’ve bought for a long time, everything about it is quality.


----------



## Gunk (16 May 2020)

The Continental Touring tyres arrived this morning, so I set myself up in a nice sunny spot, put the radio on and fitted them.

no dramas although they were not the easiest to fit. In the end I used a quick release clamp to hold the tyre to the rim.













I was chatting to my Super Galaxy owning brother last night and he thinks this could have been a special order bike as it has a 531c and not a usual 531st frameset, he also thinks that the Suntour dropouts and Campagnolo hubs were a factory option, like me he’s also cheesed off that it’s far too large!


----------



## EltonFrog (16 May 2020)

I'm bloody pleased that's too big for me.


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

Bar tape on this morning and finally finished


----------



## Amanda P (18 May 2020)

I _think_ that in the late 80s, Raleigh sold the same frame, in black and gold, as the frame only, badged up 'Gran Tour'. I think this because I had one. I transferred all the parts from my previous Raleigh tourer and it was a fantastic bike. It was a 25" frame, but I'm quite tall (5'12" and long legs) and it fitted me well. They were still hand-brazed in Nottingham then, I think, and went through a different paint shop to the main run of production - hence the lug lining and the chromed forks and stays.

It was stolen from Working Street in Cardiff when I was a student there. I've missed it ever since.

(I replaced it with a Galaxy that was okay, but nowhere near as nice a ride).


----------



## EltonFrog (18 May 2020)

I soooo want that bike.


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

EltonFrog said:


> I soooo want that bike.



So do I, it breaks my heart to sell it.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 May 2020)

531 lugged frames are timeless & beautiful in my book. Lovely looking bike.


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

Sold!


----------



## coopertrooper (2 Jan 2021)

This is lovely. I picked up a similar one in the same colour a few months ago. I ended up replacing a few bits and sanding, spraying the frame and forks. I learnt a lot from the experience and would do things differently next time - spraying is a bit of an art! I think this is a fair bit earlier than early 90s - could be mid eighties. I wanted one of these when I was 13/14 and ended up buying a Dawes Galaxy because I couldn't afford this one. By the way I am 6ft 6 and this is a 25 incher so not a bad fit. Enjoy it - they are wonderful bikes!


----------

